# Noob Question's



## crack2483

Hi guys, so I hope I can get some answers here. Honestly haven't searched the entire forum so I home i'm not asking questions that have been answered a million times already.

Obviously all answers are going to be personal opinion but please share. 

I'm still on stinkies, what juice best replaces the regular cig tobacco taste? 

I smoke about 20-30 cigs a day, how much juice am I going to be using? 

I'll add more questions as they come up.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

I think most vapers initially want to replace the taste of tobacco in stinkies with something that resembles that taste in vaping.

Some find a suitable alternative. Others search for a long time. No reason why you need to replace the taste. There are so many other flavours. But i fully understand that initially you want to replicate the smoking.

For me the juice that I have found most closely resembles a tobacco that tastes good and is locally available is the Liqua Cuban Cigar Tobacco in 18mg strength. I know eciggies.co.za stocks it. It costs R120 for 30 ml.

I think most vapers end up using between 3 to 6 ml per day. I use about 5 ml per day.

My advice to you is dont put any pressure on yourself to stop the real cigs. Just experiment with the vaping and try find a vaping setup that you really enjoy. If you do, your amount of real cigs you smoke will come down. Took me 9 days to get off stinkies and i didnt really try hard. But for some it takes longer. Dont stress. Even another 3 months of 5 real stinkies a day is a massive improvement.

All the best

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

@crack2483 I can only advise on my brief experience; to date I haven't find any e-juice that can replace the stinkies pertaining to taste, the so called Marlboro etc equivalents was beyond disgusting and I immediately mixed it up with Menthol just to be able to inhale. I found that the nicotine content was and still is the most important for me. I suggest you start with 24mg (or some e-juice will specify 2.4%). Try as many e-juices you can, some suppliers will even let you taste before you buy. Next important thing; ween yourself slowly from the stinkies and don't be to hard on yourself. Some people can stop immediately and just vape, I couldn't and set myself a target of 1 month, however by day 5 I was satisfied with vape only.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 360twin

@crack2483 My suggestion is to try some Menthol flavour first - it's the easiest to vape as you would have done this in the past (like with a Hall's lozenge). I tried GreenSmoke Menthol before I quit, and immediately it dropped my tobacco consumption, and I've never smoked Menthol.

I too find tobacco flavour juice unpleasant, but I've only tried a few - it reminds me too much of smoking! The initial thought of 'smoking' Vanilla or fruit seemed weird, but once you get your head around the fact you're not smoking the stuff, it's great.

You need to find a flavour you _can_ vape - once you are getting enough nicotine this way you'll find you'll crave the stinkies less, then you can try other flavours. Pretty soon the taste of a stinky becomes so bad you won't be able to smoke, and you'll have started your vaping journey!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Well said @360twin - agree with you 100% - especially the point of finding juices you can vape and like vaping. That is crucial.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

@360twin you put it so ON-THE-SPOT! I only now start to enjoy certain tobacco flavours, but only with certain drinks like a good brandy or cognac. In the beginning it was stuff like cherry and menthol that helped me to get off the stinkies.


----------



## Silver

For me it was a mix of Twisp's Polar Mint and their Rebel (Red Bull) juice that got me off the stinkies. I still like it today and have it in a Twisp device at all times. Probably only a few puffs on it a day - more for sentimental reasons. LOL. 

My initial tobacco experiences were not good (various Hangsen and eCiggies branded ones). Just didn't like the taste at all. 

I have found great pleasure with various Vapour Mountain flavours - and the occasional dripping indulgence on Five Pawns. 

I have a few hunts still going on:
- *tobacco *is starting up again - with @TylerD - our group buy from Heathers - and amazing help from @Matthee
-* coffee - *this one is not proving as easy as I'd hoped. I liked the Synfonya, but eCiggies has discontinued it. Other coffees I have tried are not great. TopQ coffee is nice. But I am looking for something strong. And locally available, preferably. I fear I may have to venture across the ocean for this too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

This will be an expensive exercise. Don't know of any local places that sell juice in this part of the country. In East London.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

@crack2483 , Vapour mountain's delivery to your door is fast and only R35 ! contact @Oupa and get a few ml of each flavour. If you really in a hurry Speed Services is running a special at the moment for only R69 24h delivery.


----------



## 360twin

crack2483 said:


> This will be an expensive exercise. Don't know of any local places that sell juice in this part of the country. In East London.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Not unusual - I think most of us buy on-line, but with a bit of reading up you can avoid buying stuff you won't like (well, mostly ...)

You never mentioned what equipment you are using - have you bought an e-cig yet, or still considering it? You can get a lot of good advice here if you need, which can also save you some $$


----------



## crack2483

360twin said:


> Not unusual - I think most of us buy on-line, but with a bit of reading up you can avoid buying stuff you won't like (well, mostly ...)
> 
> You never mentioned what equipment you are using - have you bought an e-cig yet, or still considering it? You can get a lot of good advice here if you need, which can also save you some $$



No, don't have one yet. Am looking at buying from vapeking. The pro kit but they don't have stock. So now thinking of going mvp 2.0. Obviously want to have some juice though when I get it.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360twin

This tank is apparently very good, and cheap. I have this one, and you'll find lots of good opinions about it. You'll need two batteries, and these come highly recommended from others. There's nothing wrong with an mvp, it just depends on your budget. The links above are for a dealer I have dealt with a lot and he has stock, but there are other sources obviously. VapeKing may be able to advise when they will have stock - they're on this forum.


----------



## Rex_Bael

Just to re-iterate what was said above. I initially thought a tobacco flavour would be a must. It turned out not to be pleasant at all and feels like a sub-par substitute. Don't be afraid to experiment with flavours. My first order from @Oupa / Vapour Mountain included Choc-Mint. The first taste was terrible. Now that I have finished the 10ml bottle I am missing it.

What also worked well for me was to have 2 tanks available and alternating between a strong flavour like Choc-Mint or TopQ Coffee and a subtle flavour like VM's Peach Rooibos. Drink lots of water and if flavours start becoming muted, rinse your mouth with some Listerine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

So true @Rex_Bael - on keeping two tanks with two totally different types of flavour. 

I find a sweetish flavour in one tank and a sour flavour in another works quite nicely.

Then a sweetish flavour in one tank and a tobacco of sorts in another

When you get tired of vaping one flavour, you switch to the other. Also helps me with tasting the flavours. 

I agree 100% on drinking water - my 1.5 litre refillable bottle is always on my desk


----------



## johan

Good summary @Rex_Bael .


----------



## crack2483

Thanks for the responses so far guys. Also another question, and this one will vary, how often do you have to replace parts like battery, coils etc? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360twin

Coils: I replaced one after a month because I noticed a drop in taste; maybe all it needed was a good clean, but I've kept it for rebuilding. Batteries are rated for somewhere around 400 re-charges, so maybe 9 months at 2 re-charges a day. YMMV 

_Edit:_ my experience is with EVOD and mini Pro Tank 2 tanks (both the same single coils). My EVOD Twist 650mAh usually needs two charges a day, the Innokin itaste VV 800mAh generally needs one (three to four 1.5ml tanks a day).


----------



## johan

Battery: you will notice the taste or vape flavour if you battery is flat on a mech mod. If on electronic mod it will not fire when battery is too flat. It seems most people get about a day's vaping out of a 18650 battery, it all depends how much you vape. Batteries on average should last you about a year+ before they can't charge to full capacity, then you just chuck them away.

Coils: depends on type of juice and if you clean and dry burn them regularly. Sweet fruity juice tends to gunk up coils quicker. If you use wicking material like cotton, change them with each juice refill.

I'm sure a lot of other more experienced vapers will add what I've missed.


----------



## crack2483

So I ordered the MVP 2.0 laser black from vapeking and a couple of juices from vapour mountain. Now its the wait  will probably have a ton more questions when I get them.
Thanks again guys. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> So I ordered the MVP 2.0 laser black from vapeking and a couple of juices from vapour mountain. Now its the wait  will probably have a ton more questions when I get them.
> Thanks again guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Awesome, keep us updated.


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> Awesome, keep us updated.



Will do. Going to be an interesting learning curve.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> So I ordered the MVP 2.0 laser black from vapeking and a couple of juices from vapour mountain. Now its the wait  will probably have a ton more questions when I get them.



You won't be sorry! What tank are you putting on the MVP? I guess the one it comes with?


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> You won't be sorry! What tank are you putting on the MVP? I guess the one it comes with?



Yea for now. Going to have to wait for payday to start adding extras. What would you guys recommend? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Yea for now. Going to have to wait for payday to start adding extras. What would you guys recommend?



Everyone knows what I'm going to recommend! The Aspire Nautilus or the KangerTech AeroTank. This is a picture of the Nautilus.



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/aspire-nautilus.986/


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Aerotank actually suits the MVP better.


----------



## 360twin

crack2483 said:


> So I ordered the MVP 2.0 laser black from vapeking and a couple of juices from vapour mountain. Now its the wait  will probably have a ton more questions when I get them.
> Thanks again guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



See - this is how useful this forum is! Starting off with decent equipment and good juice due to advice found here can only result in a pleasant vaping experience, and a permanent end to the stinkies 

Good choice @crack2483 , and do come back with any problems - someone here will have the right answer to anything you may come across.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Rex_Bael

Congrats @crack2483 

Between decent kit and the great people on this forum, you have a huge head start! ??


----------



## devdev

@Rob Fisher I am loving the Nauti-lus. Its an awesome ADC (all day carry) and has only gurgled once. I am not finding my aerotank that good to be honest. It's like the slightly deformed and subpar Nauti-lus.

One criticism of the Nauti-lus is that it seems the coils don't last that long. Not sure if you have experienced the same?


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> @Rob Fisher I am loving the Nauti-lus. Its an awesome ADC (all day carry) and has only gurgled once. I am not finding my aerotank that good to be honest. It's like the slightly deformed and subpar Nauti-lus.
> 
> One criticism of the Nauti-lus is that it seems the coils don't last that long. Not sure if you have experienced the same?



@devdev there is no question the Nautilus is the best of the best... I find the coils lasting way longer than all my other devices...funny that we find the complete opposite... I wonder if it's because I only use Menthol Ice in them over and over?

I think your description of the Aerotank is pretty accurate.... but it certainly is the second best on the market.

The loose fit of the drip tip of the Nautilus is a bit annoying or have you not found that? Actually I just checked my second Nautilus and that is tight and perfect! I wonder if it's just that I have used the one tank way more than the other... it might loosen over time... I think the thin wall of the tank the drip tip goes into maybe a little too thin and expands with cleaning and removing and reseating the drip tip. Design fault that needs to be fixed in the next version.


----------



## devdev

I use the flat plastic driptips from eciggies - I don't bother with anything else.

I far prefer the feel of the plastic, and like that it fits the mouth better because its flat. They are generally a very snug fit on everything because the Oring is a little large.

I have managed to setup myself up with the Rob Fisher (TM) approved rig of an MVP and the Naughty-lus. Excellent side arm for all day carry when you can't or don't have a proper RBA tank setup with you.

The dual coil setup on the aerotank is a huge improvement over the standard PT2 system, just find it doesn't come close to the Aspire. I was a little disappointed, although it doesnt gurgle, which is definitely a good thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> I use the flat plastic driptips from eciggies - I don't bother with anything else.



Off to order some now! Moved from the WANT to NEED column! 

Is it these ones?
http://eciggies.co.za/Cartridges_Drip_Tips/Pro-Tank-II-FLAT-MOUTHPIECE


----------



## devdev

Hahahahaha, it doesn't take much to encourage you to get ordering 

Have you made a coil for your RBA yet?


----------



## BhavZ

The plastic drip tip from eciggies (and @Oupa) are pretty awesome, looks good on just about any atty, even my IGO-L dripper loves them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

@Rob Fisher yip that is the one. I have ordered about 10 and use them exclusively.

Never liked metal much to be honest

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Hahahahaha, it doesn't take much to encourage you to get ordering
> 
> Have you made a coil for your RBA yet?



I haven't... it's soaking in Vodka overnight... just finished packing my boat for tomorrow... then supper and a bit of TV with HRH... now catching up on forums before trying to hit the sack early for getting up real early to go do some Fooooshing!


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> The plastic drip tip from eciggies (and @Oupa) are pretty awesome, looks good on just about any atty, even my IGO-L dripper loves them.



I wish @Oupa had his web site up so I could see what else he has to offer!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish @Oupa had his web site up so I could see what else he has to offer!



@Oupa stocks everything that eciggies has (I think he is a certified seller of eciggies). Plus his awesome juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Hi guys again. Would like to know when I start buying extras, how do you know what's compatible with what mods? How do you choose between single or dual coils? What's a air flow control valve for? Are all tanks/atomizers compatible with most mods? What's the difference between using a dripper or not? Bottom coil or top? Too many unknown stuffs going on here!

Lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

You are asking all the right questions @crack2483
Keep it up and you will be well informed in no time.

Let me have a really quick go at your questions - other peeps, please chime in if I get anything wrong...

1) There are two types of threads - eGO and 510. Most atomisers do actually work with most mods. But always ask the retailer to make sure. Sometimes you need to make use of an adapter device to convert the one to the other. But that is quite rare

2) Dual coils are supposed to offer more heat and a more intense vape. I havent had any experience with them so I can't really say. Some folk say its not a big difference. Some say it is.

3) An airflow control valve allows you to control how much air gets sucked in to the atomiser when you draw on it. The more air the more it cools the coil. If the hole is too small and you running at high power, things will overheat. The airflow is quite a critical component of the overall vape and changes the flavour, throat hit and vapour. So having an adjustable airflow is quite a neat thing to have. I dont have experience with it myself but for example, the Aspire Nautilus tank has one and many rave about it. So too with the Kanger Aero Tank.

4) A dripper just means you drip the e-juice directly on the wick and then take a few puffs. When its dry you drip again. There is no tank to hold a larger volume of liquid. Many say that dripping produces the best flavour. I have a good dripper (IGO-L) but very little experience with a "high-end" tank system (e.g. Kayfun) so I have no way of confirming this But all I can say is that my IGO-L dripper has way more flavour than any of my standard tanks (such as the Protank 2). I power my dripper with a SVD electronic mod at 12.5 Watts. 

5) A bottom coil and its wick sits at the bottom of the tank and a top coil at the top. Both work and I have devices with both systems. Pros and Cons to each. I find the top coil to have a warmer vape and perhaps slightly better flavour. (but this is device dependent - not all top coil devices are created equal) But the problem is you have to tilt the device every now and then to keep the wick saturated. When the tank is about a third full I find its better to fill up. A bottom coil results in a cooler vape (temperature wise) and on my experience, slightly less flavour, but not by much. Advantage is that no tilting is required, fluid is always over the coil when holding the device normally. The other benefit of bottom coil I have found is that I can vape till the tank is empty. My top coil devices are the Twisp and the JustFog 1453. My bottom coils are the PT2 and PT2Mini. My two favourites are the PT2Mini and the JustFog1453. One is a bottom and the other a top coil. Go figure. So for me its more about the device and how well it performs than the system it uses.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

@crack2483 Welcome to the wonderful world of vaping! Once you get going it doesn't stop 

A lot of your Qs above will come down to personal preference. It seems the trick is finding a setup that works for you. Similar to analogues, one person will swear by a 'brand'/setup while another will despise it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allan

Silver said:


> I think most vapers initially want to replace the taste of tobacco in stinkies with something that resembles that taste in vaping.
> 
> Some find a suitable alternative. Others search for a long time. No reason why you need to replace the taste. There are so many other flavours. But i fully understand that initially you want to replicate the smoking.
> 
> For me the juice that I have found most closely resembles a tobacco that tastes good and is locally available is the Liqua Cuban Cigar Tobacco in 18mg strength. I know eciggies.co.za stocks it. It costs R120 for 30 ml.
> 
> I think most vapers end up using between 3 to 6 ml per day. I use about 5 ml per day.
> 
> My advice to you is dont put any pressure on yourself to stop the real cigs. Just experiment with the vaping and try find a vaping setup that you really enjoy. If you do, your amount of real cigs you smoke will come down. Took me 9 days to get off stinkies and i didnt really try hard. But for some it takes longer. Dont stress. Even another 3 months of 5 real stinkies a day is a massive improvement.
> 
> All the best



I have been off the stinkies for 10 days now and found that I am using 18mg liquid and going through about 10 - 15 ml per day (1/3 - 1/2 Twist bottle). Is this heavy usage?


----------



## johan

No I would say moderate, I went through that amount with 24mg nic. If you concerned, you can always up your nic level. Over time you will start to vape less and then you can further decrease your nic level.


----------



## Andre

Allan said:


> I have been off the stinkies for 10 days now and found that I am using 18mg liquid and going through about 10 - 15 ml per day (1/3 - 1/2 Twist bottle). Is this heavy usage?


Not unusually heavy, but with Twisp juices that is expensive. Get some Vapour Mountain juices. Consider going 24 mg.


----------



## Gizmo

I find anything higher then 18 makes me feel quite ill. I get dizzy and what not. I suppose we all built differently

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Haven't had a chance to Google anything but how does one wash your tanks/atomizer/clearomizer? Just dunk in water? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

What I do is take it apart and then soak it in hot water for about 30 mins then dry it off completely and ready to go.

You can also soak your tank in vodka instead of water.


----------



## crack2483

BhavZ said:


> What I do is take it apart and then soak it in hot water for about 30 mins then dry it off completely and ready to go.
> 
> You can also soak your tank in vodka instead of water.



Think I'd rather soak in water and drink.the vodka while waiting to dry. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> You are asking all the right questions @crack2483
> Keep it up and you will be well informed in no time.
> 
> Let me have a really quick go at your questions - other peeps, please chime in if I get anything wrong...
> 
> 1) There are two types of threads - eGO and 510. Most atomisers do actually work with most mods. But always ask the retailer to make sure. Sometimes you need to make use of an adapter device to convert the one to the other. But that is quite rare
> 
> 2) Dual coils are supposed to offer more heat and a more intense vape. I havent had any experience with them so I can't really say. Some folk say its not a big difference. Some say it is.
> 
> 3) An airflow control valve allows you to control how much air gets sucked in to the atomiser when you draw on it. The more air the more it cools the coil. If the hole is too small and you running at high power, things will overheat. The airflow is quite a critical component of the overall vape and changes the flavour, throat hit and vapour. So having an adjustable airflow is quite a neat thing to have. I dont have experience with it myself but for example, the Aspire Nautilus tank has one and many rave about it. So too with the Kanger Aero Tank.
> 
> 4) A dripper just means you drip the e-juice directly on the wick and then take a few puffs. When its dry you drip again. There is no tank to hold a larger volume of liquid. Many say that dripping produces the best flavour. I have a good dripper (IGO-L) but very little experience with a "high-end" tank system (e.g. Kayfun) so I have no way of confirming this But all I can say is that my IGO-L dripper has way more flavour than any of my standard tanks (such as the Protank 2). I power my dripper with a SVD electronic mod at 12.5 Watts.
> 
> 5) A bottom coil and its wick sits at the bottom of the tank and a top coil at the top. Both work and I have devices with both systems. Pros and Cons to each. I find the top coil to have a warmer vape and perhaps slightly better flavour. (but this is device dependent - not all top coil devices are created equal) But the problem is you have to tilt the device every now and then to keep the wick saturated. When the tank is about a third full I find its better to fill up. A bottom coil results in a cooler vape (temperature wise) and on my experience, slightly less flavour, but not by much. Advantage is that no tilting is required, fluid is always over the coil when holding the device normally. The other benefit of bottom coil I have found is that I can vape till the tank is empty. My top coil devices are the Twisp and the JustFog 1453. My bottom coils are the PT2 and PT2Mini. My two favourites are the PT2Mini and the JustFog1453. One is a bottom and the other a top coil. Go figure. So for me its more about the device and how well it performs than the system it uses.



Another great post. We should create a FAQ Noob sticky and try and consolidate some of the posts that cover the basics. The acronym/definition post is another that comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

vaalboy said:


> Another great post. We should create a FAQ Noob sticky and try and consolidate some of the posts that cover the basics. The acronym/definition post is another that comes to mind.


Yes, that would be awesome!
I was also thinking of another FAQ for the Noobs.
Something like this:
I'm still smoking/non technical/on the go: (recommendations)
I'm have quit and looking for a decent vape device with little maintenance: (recommendations)
...
...
I am technical/want tons of flavor/Awesome vapor/hassle free: Reo
Anyway, something like that. Something for newbies to go to and have a look at something that will suit them instead of going through a few devices that doesn't work for them.
Dunno? What you guys think?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bwbwings

Hi guys, noob here. Quick question, I am keen to buy a starter kit, so far I am leaning towards the Vape King Pro Starter Kit but I am worried about the tank size. What I am not sure about is how do I know what parts will fit with what, e.g. can you add a nautilus tank to this kit? 

What other starter kits give the best upgrade-ability?

Thanks for all your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

bwbwings said:


> Hi guys, noob here. Quick question, I am keen to buy a starter kit, so far I am leaning towards the Vape King Pro Starter Kit but I am worried about the tank size. What I am not sure about is how do I know what parts will fit with what, e.g. can you add a nautilus tank to this kit?
> 
> What other starter kits give the best upgrade-ability?
> 
> Thanks for all your help




Hi @bwbwings. The battery has the standard 510 connection so the nautilus for example would fit its just going to look quite strange and out of proportion. But all your tanks will fit.

If you want something that you would upgrade and want to fit any tank on without it looking too strange I would go with something like the sid or mvp (just talking our products here there are of course other options only reason im using our is because you mentioned our kit) @Smokyg used a twist with an iclear 30b and then an igol for a long time he just recently upgraded to a mech and he was happy with it. So if you dont mind things looking out of proportion then that kit will get you far but if you do and you see yourself upgrading soon after buying it then I would go for something bigger

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

bwbwings said:


> Hi guys, noob here. Quick question, I am keen to buy a starter kit, so far I am leaning towards the Vape King Pro Starter Kit but I am worried about the tank size. What I am not sure about is how do I know what parts will fit with what, e.g. can you add a nautilus tank to this kit?
> 
> What other starter kits give the best upgrade-ability?
> 
> Thanks for all your help



I've just converted, also wanted to go for the starter kit but they never had stock so I went for the mvp 2.0. Been vaping since Tuesday (must still give first feedback btw). It's been pretty good. I still have about 3 stinkies during the day but that might be because I opted for 12mg juice instead of 18mg. Don't be shy to ask @Gizmo at vapeking questions about compatability really nice guy.


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @bwbwings. The battery has the standard 510 connection so the nautilus for example would fit its just going to look quite strange and out of proportion. But all your tanks will fit.
> 
> If you want something that you would upgrade and want to fit any tank on without it looking too strange I would go with something like the sid or mvp (just talking our products here there are of course other options only reason im using our is because you mentioned our kit) @Smokyg used a twist with an iclear 30b and then an igol for a long time he just recently upgraded to a mech and he was happy with it. So if you dont mind things looking out of proportion then that kit will get you far but if you do and you see yourself upgrading soon after buying it then I would go for something bigger
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Hey StroodlePuff, thanks for the awesome, prompt reply. I don't know if I am going to do hectic upgrades but am worried that what I get wont be enough (1.5ml's per day vs 5ml's per day, etc). I am not too sure how much I will need, it is all very worrying 

Silly question: what is sid/mvp? I see you are out of stock for the INNOKIN ITASTE MVP 2.0, when are you guys expecting to get in?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

They are just basically mods  mvp is a winner imho its what I use at the moment and I love it feel no need to upgrade at all. We should have stock in again by Wednesday. There a eeviewd on both the sid and mvp on this site I will post links when I am on my pc again (on Tapatalk atm).

I fill my tank twice a day and what other people do is they may walk around with more than one tank or just carry an extra bottle of juice with. I do agree however the convenience of a tank such as the nautilus is something great and that is ultimately what I know I personally want in a pv is convenience. I hope this helps. Any other questions feel free to pop @Gizmo or myself a pm. I would rather advise in pm than general forum as I dont want to do too much product punting on the general forum.


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Stroodlepuff said:


> They are just basically mods  mvp is a winner imho its what I use at the moment and I love it feel no need to upgrade at all. We should have stock in again by Wednesday. There a eeviewd on both the sid and mvp on this site I will post links when I am on my pc again (on Tapatalk atm).
> 
> I fill my tank twice a day and what other people do is they may walk around with more than one tank or just carry an extra bottle of juice with. I do agree however the convenience of a tank such as the nautilus is something great and that is ultimately what I know I personally want in a pv is convenience. I hope this helps. Any other questions feel free to pop @Gizmo or myself a pm. I would rather advise in pm than general forum as I dont want to do too much product punting on the general forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


No problem, THANK YOU for the help


----------



## Rob Fisher

bwbwings said:


> so far I am leaning towards the Vape King Pro Starter Kit but I am worried about the tank size. What I am not sure about is how do I know what parts will fit with what, e.g. can you add a nautilus tank to this kit?
> 
> What other starter kits give the best upgrade-ability?



The Vape King Pro Starter kit (currently out of stock but should be back in stock next week) is a very good place to start. At R550 for the kit plus a bottle of juice you are up and running with a decent setup... and some people will be happy to stay on that system for some time...

But if you want to go to a system that is upgradeable and will cater for different atomisers and batteries etc you should start with one of the following systems...

Option 1
MVP (Battery/Charger etc all included) R760
http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-20-laser-black-itmvpv2.html

Aerotank (Decent atomiser with decent size tank) R340
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html

Spare coils for the Aerotank R140
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kanger-protank-3-aero-tank-replacement-coils-x-5-clone.html

Option 2 to follow in the next message...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Option 2 
SID (Battery Holder) R700
http://www.vapeking.co.za/smoktech-sid-mod-sid.html

2 x 18650 Batteries R150 x 2 = R300 One in the SID and one charging!
http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-37v-2000mah-button-top-imr-aw18650.html

Battery Charger R260
http://www.vapeking.co.za/nitecore-i2-intellicharger-nitecorei2.html

Aerotank (Decent atomiser with decent size tank) R340
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html

Spare coils for the Aerotank R140
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kanger-protank-3-aero-tank-replacement-coils-x-5-clone.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Rob Fisher said:


> Option 2
> SID (Battery Holder) R700
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/smoktech-sid-mod-sid.html
> 
> 2 x 18650 Batteries R150 x 2 = R300 One in the SID and one charging!
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-37v-2000mah-button-top-imr-aw18650.html
> 
> Battery Charger R260
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/nitecore-i2-intellicharger-nitecorei2.html
> 
> Aerotank (Decent atomiser with decent size tank) R340
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html
> 
> Spare coils for the Aerotank R140
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/kanger-protank-3-aero-tank-replacement-coils-x-5-clone.html



Hi Rob, thank you for all the awesome info. I have been following your posts and you seem to have had very similar smoking patterns to me, that is why I enjoy your recommendations.

After all the feedback I am now leaning towards the MVP (What does that stand for?) as well as extra batteries and juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

@bwbwings, I agree totally with @Rob Fisher's options above if you are looking at upgrading in future. I am leaning towards option 2 as you can use those batteries in mech mods (you will learn about that later) as well and you can replace just a battery if it reaches the end of its life. The MVP (no idea what it stands for) is a battery by itself, think it is 2600 mAh, so it should last you at least a full day of vaping and you can charge overnight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

@Rob Fisher doesn't the MVP kit you mention there already have a tank? iClear30 if memory serves


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> @Rob Fisher doesn't the MVP kit you mention there already have a tank? iClear30 if memory serves



Yes indeed it does... but the Aerotank is way better!


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> @Rob Fisher doesn't the MVP kit you mention there already have a tank? iClear30 if memory serves


Well spotted, Sir, but I am again (this is getting to be a habit) with @Rob Fisher as above on that.


----------



## Die Kriek

I've also been eyeing that kit, not quite sure if it will be within budget, if I need to get another tank and coils as well it may just push me into red. Also the iClear looks like a top coil, something I feel like avoiding for some reason (for the start at least)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings

I think option 2 is awesome but will go with option 1 for now (Gotta get for Wifey and I) and then upgrade to option 2 later (Will start a vape kit cupboard like Rob )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

bwbwings said:


> I think option 2 is awesome but will go with option 1 for now (Gotta get for Wifey and I) and then upgrade to option 2 later (Will start a vape kit cupboard like Rob )


Good option. Yip this hobby can shake the wallet...and if you have to buy for two...., but at least it is still far, far, far better than stinkies which just ended up in ash (in 2 senses).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @bwbwings

You definitely won't go wrong with the suggestions from the experienced vapers that have posted above. They have all given you great advice in my opinion.

Just a few extra things for you

I saw you mentioned a concern about the small tank (1.5ml) versus the big one (5ml). Firstly, let me say that 5ml is not normal. I think there are very few tanks that take 5ml, the recently launched Nautilus is one that I know.

Don't be too concerned with a 1.5ml tank though. I got a mini Protank 2 with a 1.5ml tank and a normal Protank 2 which has about 2.5 ml. I initially thought the 2.5ml was the better option.

However I found the following:
- the mini Protank2 has better flavour than the normal (Mega) Protank 2. This is quite well documented in various reviews and I can vouch for that. 
- probably most importantly, I bought a second mini Protank 2, so I could have 3ml loaded up in the morning and *two different flavours running at the same time*. I find this has been an important thing to keep me interested and off the stinkies. I think it is very important to have two flavours and rotate between them. Not just the same flavour all day which one can get bored of. Also, having two tanks helps with refilling without too much cleaning. Some flavours can be filled in the same tank without cleaning and you don't get much flavour interference. Others interfere. So I generally have the rich dark tobacco sweet flavours in one tank and the light minty fruity ones in the other tank. I then don't have to clean them as often when changing flavours.
- having two full vaping devices is a must-have to avoid stinkies. If one breaks, goes flat or runs out of liquid, you have the other one. When you are on the go, this can be a life-saver. In fact, I have found to have two tanks and three battery devices is the way to go. Two in use and one spare.

I would much rather have two mini Protank 2 setups than only one setup with a much larger tank.

So, I understand you were trying to assess the upgrade path and find out which device would give you the best upgradeability. But I think you then lose the idea of what the starter kit is all about - simple hassle free vaping - with good performance and portability. And bear in mind, the VapeKing starter kit (or similar) is a fantastic vaping solution. Far from being a starter kit actually.

By the way, I have a dripper, a mech and a Kayfun - all high-end equipment. And I still use my mini Protank 2 tanks on my Spinner batteries for mindless allday vaping and portability. They give good flavour, a decent throat hit and are reliable and easy to work with.

I think you will find if you want to go for higher end gear at a later stage, you will probably buy a separate higher end battery unit and rebuildable atomiser of sorts - don't try turn your starter kit into that.

Just my opinion

My suggestion would be to buy 2 of those VapeKing starter kits and a third battery - if you have the budget. You will likely keep this gear for a long time.

EDIT - When I say mini Protank 2, what I mean is a good performance small tank with good flavour and allround performance. There are other tanks that I haven't tried that will do the job too I believe. Also, the mini Protank 3 is out and @Shako stocks it. I haven't tried it yet, but @Matthee and @Rob Fisher think it is a worthy successor to the mPT2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

That's all great advice from @Silver!

The Mini Protank 3 is a worthy successor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Damn you people and all your great advice  I am so torn.... I am torn between rushing out and buying now vs researching and getting the right product, I am torn between the Starter kit and the MVP, damn this is so daunting when you have a budget.

Thank you to all you guys, the feedback has been awesome


----------



## Rob Fisher

Get an MVP and 2 x Mini Protank 3's!

That way you can have two different juices for your day and a battery that will last you all day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings

Silver said:


> Hi @bwbwings
> 
> You definitely won't go wrong with the suggestions from the experienced vapers that have posted above. They have all given you great advice in my opinion.
> 
> Just a few extra things for you
> 
> I saw you mentioned a concern about the small tank (1.5ml) versus the big one (5ml). Firstly, let me say that 5ml is not normal. I think there are very few tanks that take 5ml, the recently launched Nautilus is one that I know.
> 
> Don't be too concerned with a 1.5ml tank though. I got a mini Protank 2 with a 1.5ml tank and a normal Protank 2 which has about 2.5 ml. I initially thought the 2.5ml was the better option.
> 
> However I found the following:
> - the mini Protank2 has better flavour than the normal (Mega) Protank 2. This is quite well documented in various reviews and I can vouch for that.
> - probably most importantly, I bought a second mini Protank 2, so I could have 3ml loaded up in the morning and *two different flavours running at the same time*. I find this has been an important thing to keep me interested and off the stinkies. I think it is very important to have two flavours and rotate between them. Not just the same flavour all day which one can get bored of. Also, having two tanks helps with refilling without too much cleaning. Some flavours can be filled in the same tank without cleaning and you don't get much flavour interference. Others interfere. So I generally have the rich dark tobacco sweet flavours in one tank and the light minty fruity ones in the other tank. I then don't have to clean them as often when changing flavours.
> - having two full vaping devices is a must-have to avoid stinkies. If one breaks, goes flat or runs out of liquid, you have the other one. When you are on the go, this can be a life-saver. In fact, I have found to have two tanks and three battery devices is the way to go. Two in use and one spare.
> 
> I would much rather have two mini Protank 2 setups than only one setup with a much larger tank.
> 
> So, I understand you were trying to assess the upgrade path and find out which device would give you the best upgradeability. But I think you then lose the idea of what the starter kit is all about - simple hassle free vaping - with good performance and portability. And bear in mind, the VapeKing starter kit (or similar) is a fantastic vaping solution. Far from being a starter kit actually.
> 
> By the way, I have a dripper, a mech and a Kayfun - all high-end equipment. And I still use my mini Protank 2 tanks on my Spinner batteries for mindless allday vaping and portability. They give good flavour, a decent throat hit and are reliable and easy to work with.
> 
> I think you will find if you want to go for higher end gear at a later stage, you will probably buy a separate higher end battery unit and rebuildable atomiser of sorts - don't try turn your starter kit into that.
> 
> Just my opinion
> 
> My suggestion would be to buy 2 of those VapeKing starter kits and a third battery - if you have the budget. You will likely keep this gear for a long time.
> 
> EDIT - When I say mini Protank 2, what I mean is a good performance small tank with good flavour and allround performance. There are other tanks that I haven't tried that will do the job too I believe. Also, the mini Protank 3 is out and @Shako stocks it. I haven't tried it yet, but @Matthee and @Rob Fisher think it is a worthy successor to the mPT2.



Hi @Silver,

Thank you for the detailed reply, I really appreciate your insights. I think you have convinced me to go with the starter kit and then take it from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Get an MVP and 2 x Mini Protank 3's!
> 
> That way you can have two different juices for your day and a battery that will last you all day!



And even when you are buying other stuff you will always still use both your MVP and mPT3's as I still do now!


----------



## Die Kriek

What do you guys think of the dual EVOD starter kit? I've seen them on many sites and they look like a good deal, especially compatibility wise (can swap coils with Protank 2 & 2 mini). Having 2 of everything to start off with is one of the most important things from what I can tell, and this kit has it, it also looks like a great price for a newbie on a budget


----------



## Andre

A good perspective from @Silver, which we (@Rob Fisher and I) with many devices and tanks filled with different juices have maybe not given enough consideration. But, do keep in mind that the mini tanks will also fit and look well on the MVP and it is the easiest thing in the world to have more than one filled tank at hand and just switch tanks. That does, however, leave the point that if the MVP breaks, you will be in trouble.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> What do you guys think of the dual EVOD starter kit? I've seen them on many sites and they look like a good deal, especially compatibility wise (can swap coils with Protank 2 & 2 mini). Having 2 of everything to start off with is one of the most important things from what I can tell, and this kit has it, it also looks like a great price for a newbie on a budget


Have never used EVOD so, unfortunately, cannot comment. What are the mAh on the battery?


----------



## Die Kriek

Matthee said:


> Have never used EVOD so, unfortunately, cannot comment. What are the mAh on the battery?



Different on different sites, some have 650, some have 900, some up to 1100


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> What do you guys think of the dual EVOD starter kit? I've seen them on many sites and they look like a good deal, especially compatibility wise (can swap coils with Protank 2 & 2 mini). Having 2 of everything to start off with is one of the most important things from what I can tell, and this kit has it, it also looks like a great price for a newbie on a budget



Yip they are a good price but I'm not a fan of the EVOD atomiser.. difficult to clean and no where near as good as the mPT3 or mPT2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Rob Fisher said:


> Get an MVP and 2 x Mini Protank 3's!
> 
> That way you can have two different juices for your day and a battery that will last you all day!



This is probably a silly question but is it possible to switch out full protanks without them leaking, are they self contained?


----------



## Rob Fisher

bwbwings said:


> This is probably a silly question but is it possible to switch out full protanks without them leaking, are they self contained?



Yip easy peasy japanesey... just unscrew one and screw in the other... but make sure you unscrew the correct thread because there are three threads that all unscrew... they are indeed self contained!

But you will unscrew the wrong thread a few times and learn... there will be juice everywhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

bwbwings said:


> This is probably a silly question but is it possible to switch out full protanks without them leaking, are they self contained?


The only silly questions around here are the questions not asked. Yes, you just unscrew the whole tank from the battery holder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they are a good price but I'm not a fan of the EVOD atomiser.. difficult to clean and no where near as good as the mPT3 or mPT2.


If Rob says something is difficult, I think I'll give it a pass. What would you suggest then? I think I can push my gear budget to around the R1000 mark (maybe a bit over) would love to have 2 of everything, will that even be possible if I go the parts route?


----------



## bwbwings

I think I am SOOOOOOOOOO looking forward to the Vape meet to check and try out these products.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> I think I can push my gear budget to around the R1000 mark (maybe a bit over) would love to have 2 of everything, will that even be possible if I go the parts route?



The problem is that unless you wait till next week you will have to order from two different web sites and that's 2 x courier fees as well!

If budget is tight and you want 2 batteries and two tanks just make sure you get VV (Variable Voltage) batteries. Changing the voltage depending on the juice and flavours used makes a big difference.


----------



## Die Kriek

Payday is around the 5th for me, so there is still some time to plan. It's the waiting that's killing me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @bwbwings , in response to your previous question as to whether the mini Protank leaks when you disconnect from a battery and connect to another. 

I can vouch for the mini Protank 2. Have had them for a few months, they dont leak if you use them the way you are supposed to. Not only dont they leak when changing them over to another battery, but i have taken them out many times and in the car etc and have not had any leaking problems at all

Just make sure when you clean them you dont lose the little rubber/silicon seals inside them. You do get some spares anyway inside the original box. But the first time you take it apart you may not notice the one seal perched on top of the glass tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Die Kriek said:


> Payday is around the 5th for me, so there is still some time to plan. It's the waiting that's killing me




You were asking about the double EVOD starter kit. 
I have never tried the EVOD myself but perhaps try test it first and if possible test a mini protank as well. 
You may prefer the flavour on one of them way more. 

If the flavour is not so good to your liking it defeats the purpose, ie to stay off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@bwbwings it was the Evods that initially helped me to get off the stinkies, however within a week it wasn't good enough for me anymore. I suggest you follow the suggestions made above by @Silver and @Rob Fisher , they surely know what they're talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeCulture

Sorry for the short reply but I don't have much time, please feel free to PM me should you have any questions or need advice I will be happy to help.

I just wanted to say that it is the nicotine that your body wants, not nessasarly the actchual flavour of a stinky, so I would highly suggest getting a flavour that you know you will enjoy as well as a tobacco flavour to start, and switch between and mix as you like. I have seen over and over how people making the switch all want a tobacco flavour the first time and move onto the other amazing flavours very quickly.

Again all my opinion. and welcome to the happy world of Vaping

EDITED:
Also don't just grab the cheapest starter kit you can find, if you are serious about making the switch pay the extra 100 or 200 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

I agree @VapeCulture , but get a proper tobacco flavour like VM's Guevara from the Legend range and not the vulgar shite that they normally supply with the Ego & Evod starter kits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeCulture

@johanct sorry man but personally I disagree with you, especially for a new vapour who doesn't understand PG/VG ratios and the such. 

and a R350 bottle of e-liquid is not always better than a R120 bottle, I know so many people that love the "Vulgar shite" including myself lol


----------



## johan

Yip @VapeCulture , another proof of how subjective and varied personal taste are. In the end I think the first days of changing from stinkies will stay a solo cum lonely experience regarding tatse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings

@VapeCulture, I do agree with not necessarily getting the cheapest but if I spend the extra 100 or 200 "in the wrong direction" then I will have to spend that again on something better. That means I could be down 700 or 800 if I get the wrong device. 

Also, as I will be getting for my wife and I making the wrong decision could set me back close on 2000. 

I think the best option would be to chat and try at the Cape Meet and then get a mid range starter (not the EVOD ), try that out for a week or so and then take the plunge on spares etc. 

Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

Can somebody please tell me if a PT3 mini will fit on a Twisp battery.


----------



## Rob Fisher

It sure does!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

Thanks Rob its highly appreciated. would you recommend it with the duel coil 1.5 ohm.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shadowvapor said:


> Thanks Rob its highly appreciated. would you recommend it with the duel coil 1.5 ohm.



The MPT3? Sure it's the best little tank around! Best value for money tank on the planet right now!

And as far as I know the only place to get them right now is...
http://heavenlyvapors.co.za/index.php?id_product=8&controller=product

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

Will do so thanks


----------



## Shadowvapor

Last question will it be an upgrade to the twisp tank. is the money spend worth it. thanks again.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shadowvapor said:


> Last question will it be an upgrade to the twisp tank. is the money spend worth it. thanks again.



Yes most certainly. To get the best out of the mPT3 you need to get a Variable Voltage Battery so you can play with the power setting to find your sweet spot depending on which juice you put in the tank.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Shadowvapor 

My suggestion is dont use the Twisp battery on other tanks. It works best on its own tank and coil. 

To get the full experience of other tanks like the mpt3, get a variable voltage or variable power battery. I agree fully with @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Hi guys, I cannot find this anywhere, how many mls does the topq liquid come in?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

bwbwings said:


> Hi guys, I cannot find this anywhere, how many mls does the topq liquid come in?



10ml for R65 at Vape King.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings

Hi Rob, thanks 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Shadowvapor said:


> Thanks Rob its highly appreciated. would you recommend it with the duel coil 1.5 ohm.


Just put my mPT3 on a pass through Twisp battery as well. Actually does look awesome, better than a Twisp clearo. And the vape is not comparable to the vape on a VV device, but still much better than a Twisp clearo as I remember it. Just know that the mPT3 will drain that Twisp battery very quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bwbwings

Hi guys, can anyone offer insights into the iClear16 vs Pro tank2?


----------



## BhavZ

bwbwings said:


> Hi guys, can anyone offer insights into the iClear16 vs Pro tank2?



Have not had the pleasure of trying the PT2 but have given the mPT2 and the iclear16 ago and definitely prefer the mPT2, especially on a VV battery. The mPT2 has a lot more flavour and to date have not suffered from a single dry hit unlike the iclear 16 where I would get a dry hit at around the 4th puff and the tilt action required to keep the coil wet is a real pain for me.

The vape temp on the iclear 16 is noticeably warmer however the flavour and vapour production and TH is a lot better in the mPT2.


----------



## bwbwings

@BhavZ, my appologies, I did mean the mPT2, thanks for your experiences 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

bwbwings said:


> Hi guys, can anyone offer insights into the iClear16 vs Pro tank2?


I have never been a fan of the bigger Protanks before the Aerotank, but love the Minis. There are some members on here that like the iClears, but methinks a majority will probably go for the Mini Protank or the Aerotank.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ

bwbwings said:


> @BhavZ, my appologies, I did mean the mPT2, thanks for your experiences
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


My pleasure man, there is quite a price difference between the two but it is definitely worth it. mPT2 is my ADV device and being able to swap out the drip tips is a definitely bonus for me as well. Love the finish and being a pyrex tank means that you can use citrus and/or cinnamon juices without any issue where as the iclear 16 is a plastic tank which will cause leaching with citrus and/or cinnamon juices.

The glass on the mPT2 is replaceable and spares are available. The iclear 16, if it breaks then you need to place the entire unit. Plus the rebuild on the evod coil in the mPT2 is far easier than compared to that of the iclear 16.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

bwbwings said:


> @BhavZ, my appologies, I did mean the mPT2, thanks for your experiences



Everything @BhavZ said... it's no contest. The best small atomiser hands down is the mPT3 with the mPT2 coming a close second.

The problem is the two most popular tanks on the planet seem to be out of stock...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> The problem is the two most popular tanks on the planet seem to be out of stock...



The Aspire Nautilus and the Kangertech Mini Protank 3.


----------



## Shadowvapor

Thanks for the info, Rob, Silwer and Matthee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings

Thanks guys, I am starting to feel like an experienced caper and haven't even bought my kit yet 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

How do you guys rate the eVic VV battery and how will a Kangertech Mini Protank 3 sound to you on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shadowvapor said:


> How do you guys rate the eVic VV battery and how will a Kangertech Mini Protank 3 sound to you on it.



I don't have any experience with the eVic... but if you are thinking of getting a bigger device then you should consider a bigger atomiser as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

Would you please be so kind to give me a top of the range system that I can upgrade to, it would be highly appreciated.


----------



## BhavZ

I don't own one either but from the reviews I have read the wheel is a bit finicky and does not have auto scroll.

Where about are you based? If you get a chance give it a try at a store like VapeKing and see if it is for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Shadowvapor said:


> Would you please be so kind to give me a top of the range system that I can upgrade to, it would be highly appreciated.


That is very subjective, what works for some, others it may not.

Casing point is that I love the SVD and @Rob Fisher hates it.

Give us a list of what you are looking for in terms of kit and experience and could perhaps provide some guidance.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Also no experience with the Evic here but I remember @Gizmo mentioning that it's quite fragile. Hard to say which devices are best because everyone's got different preferences. Most certainly though the Nautilus and Aerotank are fantastic atomizers. Now I would recommend you attach that to an SVD but some would say the SID is better (user interface is more friendly but it can only take one battery size). Don't forget to consider the MVP, a very popular device on here too (limited to 12w whereas the SVD and SID go up to 15w).

And then there are mechanical mods. This is what I would recommend. See this thread for some discussions.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-to-look-for-in-a-mechanical-mod.1401/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Shadowvapor said:


> Would you please be so kind to give me a top of the range system that I can upgrade to, it would be highly appreciated.


Top of the range will be a Reo Grand with Reomizer2 on top of it. That is a totally mechanical system and you have to build your own coils to your sweet spot - visit Reoville for more info. But I suspect you refer to VV/VW electronic mod with a clearomizer tank on top. On that assumption my recommendations:

Any of the VV/VW devices currently available will do the job. Depends on your taste. The comments on this forum re the Evic have not been very good. Look at the Itaste SVD, Itaste VTR, Itaste MVP, the Smok SID, Vamo V5, the Sigelei, etc. My favourite is the Vamo.
For a clearomizer tank on top of these, it is easier: The Kanger Aerotank or the Aspire Nautilus. I prefer the Aerotank, but on a majority vote here I suspect the Nautilus will get the go ahead.
Please feel free to ask more questions. We are here to help you on your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For a simple no nonsense system I would recommend the Smoktech SID with a Nautilus.

You will need 2 x 18650 batteries (One in the tube and one charging or spare).
An Intellicharger II

I would give you links to the Vape King web site but it's down at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

@Shadowvapor , If you first want to play with an eVic , pm me your details and I'l send it over to you to evaluate and play with for free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Allan

bwbwings said:


> Hi guys, I cannot find this anywhere, how many mls does the topq liquid come in?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk



Looks like 10ml to me but nothing on the bottle.


----------



## bwbwings

Allan said:


> Looks like 10ml to me but nothing on the bottle.



Thanks Allan, strange that they don't put the mls, especially for us noobs that have no idea


----------



## Rob Fisher

bwbwings said:


> Thanks Allan, strange that they don't put the mls, especially for us noobs that have no idea



TopQ is 10ml.


----------



## Shadowvapor

Rob Fisher said:


> For a simple no nonsense system I would recommend the Smoktech SID with a Nautilus.
> 
> You will need 2 x 18650 batteries (One in the tube and one charging or spare).
> An Intellicharger II
> 
> I would give you links to the Vape King web site but it's down at the moment.



Thanks Rob for the reply you don't have a photo maybe of a setup like that.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shadowvapor said:


> Thanks Rob for the reply you don't have a photo maybe of a setup like that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> For a simple no nonsense system I would recommend the Smoktech SID with a Nautilus.
> 
> You will need 2 x 18650 batteries (One in the tube and one charging or spare).
> An Intellicharger II
> 
> I would give you links to the Vape King web site but it's down at the moment.



Here are the links...

SID http://www.vapeking.co.za/smoktech-sid-mod-sid.html
Nautilus - Bummer! No one has them in stock anywhere! 
Aerotank as 2nd choice to the Nautilus http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html
Batteries http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-37v-2000mah-button-top-imr-aw18650.html 
Charger http://www.vapeking.co.za/nitecore-i2-intellicharger-nitecorei2.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 2672


You are amazing!!!!! Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

Apologies for the Extreme late reply. 

As @Stroodlepuff said in the first posts, i started with the twist and a iClear 16, its a good starter vape but after 2 weeks i felt like i want more, so i set out and bought the iClear 30B, that was a great improvement over the 16 as it has a looser draw and holds almost double the juice, but even as a noob vaper back then i still wanted more, luckily @Matthee and @Tom had a comp where i won the IGO-L dripper, my life changed in an instant and now the clearomizers are sitting in a drawer forgotten about. I recently upgraded to a Nemesis, i did however build 1Ohm coils on the twist and it fired just fine, but it takes a while to heat up. The Nemi fires them much better. 

So if you are willing to climb the ladder of vape gear, go for the twist and ill say a pro tank 2 mini is the better bet, it produces better flavour and vapour than the iclear 16 and 30B in my opinion.

Its a awesome experiance learning the diffirences in gear and how they affect your vape! 

If you want to dive into the deep end i Highly recommend a Mech mod and a Kayfun lite clone! IMO best combo for a adv, altho im a ADV Dripper..

I hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

Thanks appreciated!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

BhavZ said:


> I don't own one either but from the reviews I have read the wheel is a bit finicky and does not have auto scroll.
> 
> Where about are you based? If you get a chance give it a try at a store like VapeKing and see if it is for you.


----------



## Metal Liz

Hi all, i have a question... I have seen a couple of comments about coils and "dry-burning" them... what does this entail? sorry i am very new to all of this... and some of this technical talk and terms really confuses the bejitz out of me *blush*


----------



## johan

Sorry Iron Lady, last time I tried to help you I ended up with a huge fine. No seriously it is actually very simple:

connect to battery, pulse it till red hot,release button, squeeze wraps together, add some cotton as wick and Bob's your uncle. The fundies will give more precice instructions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

No problem Liz.

Dry burning is a process of placing electrical charge to an atomiser when there is no liquid inside the tank. Some juices leave a residue of gunk from the juice on the coil itself, which means it stops heating juice effectively and the vapor production drops right off.

By dry burning you basically cook the gunk off the coil and then it recovers some vapour production. This process if done incorrectly can also kill the coil, so it is best to 'pulse' the on button when dry burning.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

thanks for the help guys  how often should this be done and how long does a coil actually last on average?


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha iron lady @johan you really are a funny one  you give me a good couple of laughs during my day


----------



## devdev

Metal Liz said:


> thanks for the help guys  how often should this be done and how long does a coil actually last on average?



Usually I can get about a week to ten days out of a coil, but alot depends on the juice you are using. As a general rule the darker coloured juices leave residue on coils, much more than clear liquids. I don't really dry burn that much, unless I am desperate and don't have a spare coil with me.

@CraftyZA uses a coil for a week and then leaves it soaking in vodka, for a while, after which I think he does a quick dry burn and then the coil is good to go again.


----------



## Metal Liz

awesome, mmm... my vodka... hahaha guess i won't be using that much and it's also for a good cause to keep me away from the stinkies  another silly question... how do i know when my coil is gonners? or needs to be cleaned or dry burned? @devdev thank you so much for all your amazing help! This is why i absolutely love this site!!! so many awesome people with so much information to share!


----------



## devdev

Basically its like vaping when the battery is nearly dead. There's little vapour even though the tank is full and it has a fresh battery. Then you know you are looking at a coil that is saying good bye to the world.

Buy the cheapest nastiest vodka you can find and use that for cleaning your kit. Hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Another noob question, are all rba's drippers? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Nope, there are basically two kinds of RBA - Rebuildable Atomiser:

RDA - Rebuildable Dripper Atomiser (Igo, Trident, etc.)
RTA - Rebuildable Tank Atomiser (Kayfun, Aqua, RSST)

A dripper means the RBA does'nt have a tank and you drop a couple of drops of eliquid into the atomiser and then vape that. A tank can be filled and holds a couple of ml usually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Romanof vodka is R79 for a 750ml bottle.
Decant 200ml in jar, then leave coils in there for 7 days. Swirl the jar when you walk past it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings

Hey guys, just to let you know we have taken our first steps.... again.... (Let's not relive the njoy fiasco ). VapeKing was so helpful in getting us our kits. We got the Pro starter kits on Sunday and added 2 iClears so that we could alternate and check which were better.

So far I am already down by 10 stinkies a day (in 2 days), I cannot believe the difference. I am already sleeping better and have more energy, it is soooooooo unbelievable. 

I must say a HUGE thank you to everyone that was so helpful and patient to this noob , all your insights helped us get up and running quickly and I do not feel like we made any mistakes when we took the plunge.

Out next step is to find the flavours that suit us best..... woohooo!!!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## johan

crack2483 said:


> Another noob question, are all rba's drippers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



No, RBA's are not dripprers, only RDA's are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Another noob question, are all rba's drippers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No, RBAs (Rebuildables) include drippers (Igo-L, Igo-W, Patriot, etc) and tanks (Kayfun, RSST, Aqua etc.). Sometimes referred to as RDA (Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer) and RTA (Rebuildable Tank Atomizer).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

And how will the tanks perform on the mvp? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Thanks for the correction @Matthee


----------



## annemarievdh

@Matthee Thank you, now I know the deference to


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> And how will the tanks perform on the mvp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The MVP only goes up to 11 W, which will severely restrict the full potential of an RBA. Many forumites use the Kayfun on the SVD (which goes up to 15 W) with coils in the vicinity of 1.2 ohms. So on coils of around 1.5 ohms, I imagine, the MVP should do ok. Good place to start and get some practice in building coils and wicking. However, most of those forumites eventually end up with a mechanical mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> The MVP only goes up to 11 W, which will severely restrict the full potential of an RBA. Many forumites use the Kayfun on the SVD (which goes up to 15 W) with coils in the vicinity of 1.2 ohms. So on coils of around 1.5 ohms, I imagine, the MVP should do ok. Good place to start and get some practice in building coils and wicking. However, most of those forumites eventually end up with a mechanical mod.



Yea well its definitely going to go in that direction at some stage. Need to do A LOT of reading up first though. Seems like a hell of a lot of effort just to get your vape on though. Or is that why you "need to have" (@Rob Fisher ) a few devices on the go at any given time?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Apologies for jumping into the convo so late but if I may give my 2c:

Dry burning:

There are 2 methods depending on what type of coil you would like to dry burn

1) Evod coil with silica wick and no intention of replacing the wick:
- once you have removed the base from your tank remove the top stem/ chimney from the coil.
- once the chimney has been removed, remove the flavour wicks from the coil (these are the 2 pieces of silica wick sitting on top of the coil) and place them some place safe on a paper towel.
- Remove the coil from the base.
- Give the coil a good rinse under warm water.
- dry off the coil except for the wick, the wick needs to remain wet
- once the coil has been dried off screw it back into the base
- connect the base to your battery
- pulse the battery so that the coil burns and you will start to see some vapor, that is the water starting to vaporize from the wick. If need be add a drop of water to the wick and continue the process till the coil looks silver again.
- once the coil is silver again, dab dry the flavour wicks and place them back on top of the coil.
- replace the stem on top of the coil and flavour wicks
- place the base back into your tank and vape away.
-- The purpose of wetting the wicks with water is to prevent the silica wicks from burning.

2) If you are using an RBA
- Remove the wick from the coil
- place the atty onto your battery (if you had removed it to begin with).
- pulse the battery until the coil is glowing red.
- repeat the step above till the coil is silver in colour.
- let the coil cool off for a few seconds then replace the wick.
- juice up the wick and you can vape away.

Digital Mods (Digimods):
Digimods are fine to run an RBA, it really just depends on what wattage you enjoy vaping at. If you enjoy vaping at or below 11w then the MVP would be the perfect choice.
If you enjoy vaping at 15w or less but more than 11w then a device like the SVD would be your best bet.
If you prefer vaping between 15w and 20w then something like the Sigelei would better suit you.

Mechanical Mods (MechMods):
The only restriction to using a mechmod is the battery that is used in the device. There is no governance on the mechmod except for the coil and battery and this can get quite technical and if not treated properly can be quite dangerous as well. Mechmods are really really beneficial if you are going to start sub ohming and sub ohming is not for everyone. If you find that anything below 20w suits you just fine then there really is no need to rush into a mechmod and would suggest that you take your time and do as much research as possible and seek as much advice as possible from those knowledgeable in the realm of mechmods before venturing into this side of vaping.

My apologies for the long post but I hope that this post covers at the very least some of your concerns and queries regarding dry burning of coils and the difference types of devices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome post, @BhavZ, thank you.


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Awesome post, @BhavZ, thank you.


My pleasure, glad I could contribute


----------



## crack2483

Urgent help! Why would juice be leaking from the air holes on the aerotank? But if you tighten the ring completely you can't draw air?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Hahaha, never mind. In my excitement I never put the coil in lol!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rex_Bael

You'll do worse before you are done with this venture @crack2483

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy

crack2483 said:


> Hahaha, never mind. In my excitement I never put the coil in lol!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



No stress, I forgot to screw in my coil when I started out. Couldn't for the life of me understand why the juice was leaking all over the place - had a good chuckle when I realized my error

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Hahaha, never mind. In my excitement I never put the coil in lol!



Good one! That's something I would do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

So who has the segeili 20w? Or what would I be better spending my money on?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> So who has the segeili 20w? Or what would I be better spending my money on?



Vape King will have them in stock this coming week!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/sigelei-20w-mod.html


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape King will have them in stock this coming week!
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/sigelei-20w-mod.html



Lol, I know that that. Was looking for some opinions on it compared to something else in that price range 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Lol, I know that that. Was looking for some opinions on it compared to something else in that price range



Difficult to call because none of us have touched the 22 yet... I have no doubt based on my Sigelei Zmax that it's going to be a quality device... but unless you really need the power I can't see why one wouldn't just get one of the cheaper Mods like and SVD or SID... that being said I want and need and am gonna get one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> So who has the segeili 20w? Or what would I be better spending my money on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


A Reo Grand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> A Reo Grand.



Doesn't it come out quite a bit more after imports etc?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> Doesn't it come out quite a bit more after imports etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes, it does because you have to get the Reomizer as well whilst with the Sigelei you might have a atty already. and yes the shipping does add. Well worth it imho.


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> Yes, it does because you have to get the Reomizer as well whilst with the Sigelei you might have a atty already. and yes the shipping does add. Well worth it imho.



One day when I'm big maybe.....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

I just think the display for vital info is really handy and if it vapes as good as the reviews, well why not? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> I just think the display for vital info is really handy and if it vapes as good as the reviews, well why not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Of course, go for it...and let us know how you experience the goodies.


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> Of course, go for it...and let us know how you experience the goodies.



Hahaha like a guinea pig?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

Silver said:


> You are asking all the right questions @crack2483
> 
> 5) A bottom coil and its wick sits at the bottom of the tank and a top coil at the top. Both work and I have devices with both systems. Pros and Cons to each. I find the top coil to have a warmer vape and perhaps slightly better flavour. (but this is device dependent - not all top coil devices are created equal) But the problem is you have to tilt the device every now and then to keep the wick saturated. When the tank is about a third full I find its better to fill up. A bottom coil results in a cooler vape (temperature wise) and on my experience, slightly less flavour, but not by much. Advantage is that no tilting is required, fluid is always over the coil when holding the device normally. The other benefit of bottom coil I have found is that I can vape till the tank is empty. My top coil devices are the Twisp and the JustFog 1453. My bottom coils are the PT2 and PT2Mini. My two favourites are the PT2Mini and the JustFog1453. One is a bottom and the other a top coil. Go figure. So for me its more about the device and how well it performs than the system it uses.



Haa........we should become best mates. I too love both the pt2mini and the Maxi topcoil (1453) for the same reasons. Some juices taste better in one of the 2. It is rare that a particular juice taste really good in both.

The other advantage of the bottom coil pt2 mini is certain juices taste better at either lower or higher wattage without burning. The 1453 seems to work best at or below 3.7v.

So I always have both on hand. I can live with the shortcomings of both.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Okay I have a noob question to put in front of the wise ones  what's the difference between these batteries...?

My first one from cape vape, the only part that didn't give me issues






My twisp





And my awesome evod compliments of devdev





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Not sure about the specs of those batteries, but they all look pretty similar to me
All manual 650 mah looking to me. 
My twisp manual battery doesnt have a black button, its silver

None look variable voltage, in which case they all operate at a single voltage. This voltage may well differ slightly so one battery may seem stronger than the other. Have you noticed any difference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Silver said:


> Not sure about the specs of those batteries, but they all look pretty similar to me
> All manual 650 mah looking to me.
> My twisp manual battery doesnt have a black button, its silver
> 
> None look variable voltage, in which case they all operate at a single voltage. This voltage may well differ slightly so one battery may seem stronger than the other. Have you noticed any difference?


Morning  yeah there is a bit of a difference, of the 3 the 1st one has a longer "daily life" at about 1 and a half days before charging is necessary, taste wise I get best taste from evod, then cape vape, then twisp.... maybe it could also just be my imagination haha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

And nope, you're right, unfortunately none of them are vv. I will hopefully be getting my evod VV this weekend from the clearance sale thread  looking forward to playing around with that

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Great Liz, it may not be your imagination at all. I have heard some people say that the Twisp battery works at a lower voltage and its set up for their coil and juice combination. Not sure if thats true but that may well be what you are noticing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

The other thing that I also realised with the evod is that I don't nearly have to refill as often as I did with the twisp, it's awesome, no more drinking the liquid in stead of vaping it or loosing it on the table or in my bag cause my eciggie fell over  I'm loving my new vape gear 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

The evod battery pumps out at 3.3V where as the Cape Vape battery pumps out at 3.2V.

The evod *might be *dual mode. with the device off hold down the fire button for about 7-10 seconds and if the light changes to amber then your device is a dual mode device. What this means is that it will pump out 4.2V on a full charge then trickle down to 3.3V as the battery drains.

Edit: it will go down from 4.2V to 3.3V if in amber mode. Follow the same process as above to switch it back to white mode which is a constant 3.3V till the battery dies. Please note this only applies *if* the battery is in fact a dual mode battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Wow @BhavZ, what a great reply! Nope I tried what you suggested and it's not, but it's still two kick ass lil batteries, def my fav out the 3 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Metal Liz said:


> Wow @BhavZ, what a great reply! Nope I tried what you suggested and it's not, but it's still two kick ass lil batteries, def my fav out the 3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The evod do seem to be a better build and thus better quality when compared to the Cape Vape Battery (I also started out on CV kit). Glad you are happy with your kit. Keep on Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

@Metal Liz definitely there is a difference between different battery connections and how the atomiser will vape. Largely has to do with how the connector is designed to allow airflow to get into the bottom of the tank.

If the design is more restrictive then the draw on the vape will be tighter and produce a little less clouds, and maybe a little more flavour. If draw is less restrictive it will feel alot airier and have a bit less throat hit.

So it is definitely possible that you are noticing differences between the way the devices vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------

